# G&H CRAWFISH BOIL friday night



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>*COME EAT SOME CRAWFISH FRIDAY NIGHT AND SIGN UP FOR GUNS AND HOSES!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Friday evening June 19th starting at 5:00pm we'll be hanging out boiling crawfish at MBT. There is no better time to come and sign up for this years Guns and Hoses Tournament. Food, beer, trash talking...what more could you ask for? *


just relocating the reply of SPEARFISHER so that it'll make it to everybody


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

SEAN....you better get yourself a bigger truck to carry enough beer for me at the boil!:looser


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *seanmclemore (6/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>*COME EAT SOME CRAWFISH FRIDAY NIGHT AND SIGN UP FOR GUNS AND HOSES!!*
> ...


It's good this is a week before the tourney. I'll be able to recover.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

> It's good this is a week before the tourney. I'll be able to recover.


Very true.... See you there.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like there's going to be a lot of crawfish! Hope there's enough people to eat it all...


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, Briana will be working so somebody is going to have to pick up her slack and eat 10-15 lbs. I know a couple of you guys can take care of that no problem.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

These have been a blast...can't wait to see you clowns there!

I will provide 2 wheeled danger again for any takers who wish to ride into a pond, or Barancas...oke Hee hee..

See you guys tonight!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, lots of bugs so dont forget to come. And bring your appetite!!


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES (Dec 11, 2007)

> *HateCheese (6/19/2009)*Yep, lots of bugs so dont forget to come. And bring your appetite!!




Yeah, I have 300lb of crawfish for tonight boil every one come out eat some bugs.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

DJ, if you have have 300# of bugs, and I'm cooking, I will beat your ass! It will be a great time though, bring plenty to drink|!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *TEAM GET BENT (6/19/2009)*DJ, if you have have 300# of bugs, and I'm cooking, I will beat your ass! It will be a great time though, bring plenty to drink|!


It's probably not quite 300, but I'd bet it's pretty close to that... about 7 sacks, plus a little extra. I'm thinking it's about 250 to 280.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, that sounds much better Felix, thanks for cheering me up!:moon Cool we will see yall this afternoon!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *TEAM GET BENT (6/19/2009)*thanks for cheering me up!:moon


just doing my part to make the world a happier place...oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Getting ready to head out in a minute...see you guys up there! Hope to see more of you up there toofor some good times and food!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

What a great time! Thanks to all that came and ate bugs, and just hung out! To Fritz and Jim thanks for the use of the shop again! Get ready for the tourny next weekend folks!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Great time last night - thanks to everyone for showing, and thanks to Mickey and DJ for doing all the hard work!I still can't believeya'll went through 300 lbs of bugs!


----------

